# RUN! Scooter & Murphy playing in the backyard...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband took some great photos of the dogs in the yard tonight! I can't copy them here but I have the link to his site, they're so cute!

http://baah.smugmug.com/gallery/8933800_ALHpd/1/593178167_feWPn


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. They look like they're having a great time. Murhpy's getting so big. Scooter's cut looks great. Marley reminds me of Scooter.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, those pictures are beautiful! Tell Gavin he did a wonderful job. I cannot believe how grown up Murphy looks now and his hair is gorgeous! I love the action shots of them - they look like they are smiling and laughing.......lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What wonderful photos. I loved them !!! I just love the Hav hair flying and Scooter springing in the air. Melted my heart !!.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos! I love 9 looks like great times with brothers who adore each other


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH what great pictures Anne. They look like they are having a blast!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Those are fabulous pictures, Anne! The in-motion shots are amazing...... Scooter and Murphy look like movie star material!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They look like they are actually laughing in some of those photos! What fun! Scooter looks so cute, and Murphy has gotten beautiful. I like all of them, but #9 and #4 are the best!

Gavin did a good job!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, great pictures! # 9 and # 11 are my favorites.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Awsome photos! Some real action shots there.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! They are too cute when their hair is flying all over. May I ask what camera/lens your husband use??


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Those were awesome! What kind of camera/lens was your husband using?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

miko said:


> Wonderful pictures! They are too cute when their hair is flying all over. May I ask what camera/lens your husband use??


LOL I asked the same question!!!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nikon camera and not sure of the lens...it was big though! LOL I'll ask him and let you know. hoto:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh what wonderful pictures! That Murphy is just so beautiful, but I must be honest I just want to grab that Scooter boy and hug and kiss him he is cute as a button


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, Gavin did a great job. My fav is #5, Murphy looks so incredibly grown all of a sudden.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, baby Murphy sure has turned into a little boy fast. He is adorable and I love his hair and color. Seeing Scooter fly through the air is so cute and I want to kiss that sweet face. Tell Gavin the pictures are wonderful....he's good with that camera!! Thanks for putting a smile on my face this morning.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Seeing Cicero's beautiful coat is what's making us want to try having Murphy in full coat. We'll see how long we can maintain it though! We call him Swifferdog because everything outside sticks to him!

I bought some microfiber dish cloths at Home Goods and they're great. They dry their feet and pull off most of what sticks to them. A package of 10 was $9.99.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Great pictures Ann...They should be framed into a photo montage! Can't believe how big Murphy is! Where did your iddy-biddy puppy go??? His coat is gorgeous.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are so great together!!
I love how different they are.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you, Ann, for the compliment on Cicero's coat. I have to say that I had just got finished dealing with 3 months of blowing coat so he wasn't looking his best. This past week I have been finding the little balls of hair again!! This morning when I got him out of the crate I figured a rat must have paid him a visit last night and back combed his hair all night. :Cry: The worse ever!! I wanted to cry...I wanted to get the clippers going....but I can't make myself do it. I 'hate' the mats but I 'love' his hair. I have worked off and on all day and he is now mat free. I don't want to scare you....but it is going to happen. What I want you to know is that "it will pass" and you can do it. Be patient and gentle and take breaks. I put the earphones in the Kindle and listen to a book while we brush and it passes the time. I think Murphy has a better texture of hair than Cicero. Murphy reminds me of Dora's and it feels more silky and stronger than the cotton my wild boy has. Just keep thinking that it will end and you will see that pretty hair flying in the wind.

We call him Hoover because if there is anything loose he sucks it up....LOL I will try the cloths....thanks! 

There do only do this twice in a lifetime...right????


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

TWICE???? :faint:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

From what I have heard and read....yep, they blow coat twice. I just didn't think it would happen again so soon for Cicero....ughhhh I'm praying it really was a bad joke by a mean little mouse. I'm not ready to deal with it again!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Ann, they look like they were having fun. Murphy's coat looks great, he makes me want to grow Ry back out and maybe this winter I will.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Anne , nothing like the wind in their hair.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice action pics. The dogs are so cute and havin a great time.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful photos. They really do look like they are having so much fun!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Those are fabulous pictures! I love seeing Havs with smiles on their faces.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just foung this thread, those are great pictures. Murphy is really growing.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Anne, those are great pics. They both look so happy. What handsome little guys, and Murphy really has grown.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

These are beautiful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on my sweet little guys! My husband takes much better photos than I do so I'm happy when he gets his camera out.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great shots. They are having a ball.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I missed this !! What amazing photos, Ann. I love them! I love seeing Murphy and Scooter have such a great time running around. I had to LOL at some of them. Thanks for the smile this morning.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What great pictures. I love the flying shot of Scooter!


----------

